# would a 2005 toyota avalon be x or select?



## jodie (Mar 25, 2016)

Wondering if I should use my dads car instead of my 2016 elantra. Any suggestions?


----------



## zandor (Mar 6, 2015)

The Avalon is an UberX car if it qualifies at all. A lot of markets have a 10 year age limit. There are some markets where an Avalon can be Select, but 2005 is too old. It depends on the market. Here in Chicago Select is mostly about the badge, so Mercedes, Cadillac, Lexus, etc. Some markets have a tiered system for Select, and the flashier a car is the older it can be. Even there 2005 is too old for an S-class Mercedes.


----------

